# Frog in a hole



## Karly (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's some pics of my laundry frogs 
They poke their little heads out every night to feed on the insects


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 24, 2010)

HA HA KARLY ....gotta love this time of year when all the kermits come out ...my place is littered in them ...get them in places that I dont want too ...like toilet


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2010)

they are so cute, but yes late at night sitting on the dunny the cold soft feel on one of your cheeks can give you quite a scare!

donks


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 24, 2010)

Karly you are so very lucky to have them inhabit your laundry; Townsville must be a fantastic place to live. Green tree frogs are the all time favourite species for many of us, which is about 20 years for me! I met a lady from Darwin once who said she had taken frog pictures for a long time, and still hadn't tired of it. Thanks for posting your pics.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 24, 2010)

Never forget my old housemate, who was TERRIFIED of frogs, screaming and trying to run out of the dunny with her pants around her ankles and a big GTF stuck to her bum! :lol: Funniest site ever. 

Used to get heaps in that house out at Gatton, but sadly, hardly ever see them in Brisbane suburbs, anymore. My doberman used to find them on the porch in Gatton and chase them into a corner and then lick them a lot :shock: Poor frogs.... must have felt like they were being tasted! But I don't think he ever ate any. Just licked them lots


----------



## Karly (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes.... Townsville is a very special place.... lol

The animals at my house are going berserk... We've got about 7 different species of bird nesting in our trees, some very cute baby butcher birds wake me up every morning with their squarking 
Fiance wasn't too happy the other morning when he put his work boot on only to find a fat ugly toad squished up in the toe! Blah 
Still haven't seen any snakes though (I'm actually kind of glad I haven't!)


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 24, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> My doberman used to find them on the porch in Gatton and chase them into a corner and then lick them a lot :shock: Poor frogs.... must have felt like they were being tasted! But I don't think he ever ate any. Just licked them lots



That is so funny! I can see that happening.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice pics, love the second one. 

Here's my version of "Frog in a hole", Peron's down our gate post


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 24, 2010)

Love the 2nd pic Karly, half in half out, i've been debating about getting 'into' frogs, and threads like this just re-ignite the idea, its only the 2nd time i've seen the Perons, (first one on the 'social frog' thread) and i actually think i like them more than the greens.


----------



## frogchick (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice pix!!! Don't you love catching those moments! 
Here's some more tasty pix of Perons for you Jaxrtfm. They are by far my favourite for just being laidback and unfazed, and I just love the gorgeous emerald coloured spots over their backs (which are always there though the back colour changes from putty through to darkest brown), and their shiny golden eyes. I think they get overlooked because the GTF are so well known. These two are about 5cm, my big mama out of shot is easily 7cm. (I thought the pic would be bigger here-my first attempt to add one) They work well as a starter, so don't be afraid! ;-)


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 12, 2010)

that second pic is awesome!


----------



## J-A-X (Nov 12, 2010)

great pics, anymore 'frogs in holes' ?

my interest has been sparked again, so far the Perons are winning


----------



## frogchick (Nov 13, 2010)

I keep coming back to look at these funny fellows-Really well done Karly! 
What I find amazing is that we keepers and environmentally aware ppl make sure we don't get any chemicals anywhere near our frogs and waterways etc- then we see two perfectly happy froggies washing themselves in Dynamo! (and various others in toilet cleaning chemicals..) It does make you wonder!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 13, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> ..but sadly, hardly ever see them in Brisbane suburbs, anymore...


When I first shifted to QLD they were in every letterbox. I've been told that they won't breed in the same water with Cane Toads. Don't know if that's true. There are, however, some spots in Brissy where they are common. And they are surprisingly common in Central QLD


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 14, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Never forget my old housemate, who was TERRIFIED of frogs, screaming and trying to run out of the dunny with her pants around her ankles and a big GTF stuck to her bum! :lol: Funniest site ever.


 
:lol: hahahahahahaahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahaahahah


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 14, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Funniest site ever.


 
Ugh... I've only just noticed that typo


----------



## JasonL (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's my frog in a hole pic, species unknown from Northern Thailand.


----------



## Karly (Nov 15, 2010)

Awww what a cute frog! He looks really cheeky


----------



## slim6y (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't wanna trump you - but 

Frog in a bowl 











How they get in these tight places I don't know....


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 15, 2010)

I like the 2nd pic slim, looks like he's casually leaning on his elbow


----------



## slim6y (Nov 15, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> I like the 2nd pic slim, looks like he's casually leaning on his elbow


 
Yeah, he's very cas... "yeah... what yo lookin at mo?" 

"What's a guy gotta do to get a drink in this place?"


----------



## Karly (Nov 15, 2010)

Ahhaaahhaaa that 1st pic is great! Looks like he's trying to hide in there and stage an ambush on the first unsuspecting victim :lol:


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 15, 2010)

hahahaha karly the second pic looks like hes saying oh crap im stuck


----------

